# Noah wants a wife (or a friend)



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello everyone,

It's been an exhausting couple of weeks, you won't believe all the things that have happened to me! My mom chased me around like a mad woman twice a day for ten days insisting on feeding me MEDICINE! And it didn't help that I was also trying to shake off a sneeze! The worst part though was having to take two trips to somewhere that my mom calls 'THE VET'! It's a terrible place - for your own safety I warn you to stay away!! There's a human there who goes around with a towel to catch you! He poked sticks up my nose searching for my sneeze and then stuck needles into my veins and stole my blood! It was really stressful but I showed him who's boss! - it's only tough birds like me that can take him on. I had to go for a big long nap after both visits followed by an early night and I wasn't even in form for the half a grape that my mom had for me when we were there. I even had to cancel my audition for a professional photo shoot!
But I'm feeling a lot better now that my sneeze is disappearing and my mom has stopped acting so crazy and admitted defeat with the whole 'medicine' thing! 

So now that I'm ruling the roost again I have decided that it might be safer for me if another bird moves in - that way if my mom takes any more ridiculous notions at least I'll have a lesser chance of being fussed over! I prefer to be independent - she always wants to kiss me and stuff!

To fill you in on the kind of lifestyle you could have with me (and my humans), I get served cooked vegetables twice a day that are tasty and warm my belly, I have a constant supply of crunchy pellet things and lately I've been getting yummy vegetable and egg cupcakes with raspberry in them  I've got a shelf full of toys that I like to throw into the sink one by one  My parents play a cool game with me called 'earning clicks' and it's really easy! - all you have to do is touch the stick and you get a click - for every click you earn you get a tasty treat (sunflower seeds or fruit are my favourite) - and sometimes you get clicks just for sitting still and being good!, I have my own ark castle that my mom hides treats in through tree branches or in my toys or foraging pit (it's mine by the way - I don't share my ark with anyone so you'll have to get your own - I'm sure my parents would help you out with that), also the fridge, my shelf with all the toys on it, the cubbyhole above the microwave and the giant screen that my parents laugh at (I know right? :nuts are all mine!! So hmmm....well anyway... you'll figure it out - just don't touch my things! 

I'll share my radio with you though! 

Noah


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Noah*

It appears we have a budding Pullitizer Prize winner. Keep up the good work and who knows there is probably a wonderful friend who just cannot resist your
charm. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Haha, well Noah, you got me interested  Problem is, I am not a bird :laughing: Still, your digs sound very cool *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Noah my friend, you are living large. I doubt you will have any problem getting a friend, or wife to come live with you in such a life of fun and joy...


----------



## JWKnight (May 24, 2014)

Sb/wb lfnh (single blue/white budgie looking for new home) All of my brothers and sisters have moved on, now I'm in a house with a younger girl who keeps touching my stuff. I want out. If you were only closer I'd move in immediately. Oh well, such is life.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Noah,you are such a charming boy!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Noah,
Such a handsome fellow as you should have no problem finding a friend (or a wife if you prefer) to share (?) your life and toys with. Oh, I know you don't want to share your stuff with another bird but maybe if you are really good friends and playmates you won't mind nearly so much. :hug:

Are you going to ask your Mom and Dad to start looking for prospective friends that might want to come live with you? (after the proper quarantine period, of course.) *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Noah, darling, if I had wings, that's where I would be! It sounds like a wonderful lifestyle and I'm sure with such a charming yellow boy living there already, any bird would be lucky to live with you in your elite resort! I'm sure if you ask your parents nicely, they'll help you look for a new friend


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, I'm sure you'll find a birdie friend or even a future wife soon Noah and I wish all the luck on your quest!


----------



## MascaraRabbit (Jun 6, 2015)

Too cute ! I'm glad you're feeling better Noah. And soon you'll have a companion to look forward to ! Super exciting


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi again,

I'm just finished my breakfast and have a couple of minutes to chat before I continue my quest to chew the wall corner away completely (oh yeah - and find a wife!) Single budgie you look very pretty and could be a potential mate - I'm not sure about the distance - you could fly here? I love flying 😊 
Yes my Mom and Dad are helping me find someone I just don't know when it's going to happen - I'm very fussy though so my mom is quite particular about who my friend will be and I hear her asking lots of questions about potential partners personality as they will have to suit mine 😊
And wh.... Oh what's that? A reflective surface yay! Bye I'm off .....


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

Can't wait to hear what type of friend or wife Noah ends up with. You might have to show him pictures and let him pick! :budgie:


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*It's always so exciting when one gets a friend *


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Noah we over here in the West are so happy and excited now you are feeling better, You certainly gave that vet man a thing or two! Budget loves his lady vet as she always gives him a scratch.
But Fifo, well he thinks he is TOUGH and he bites! Gentleman Blue just takes things as they come CHIll he says!

How cool your humans are finally going to share you with another feather ball, are you doing interviews or just taking a couple of hot prospects in and choosing? 
Let us know how it all goes soon won't you Noah, as we all love to hear some gossip:ranger:p:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Noah, good luck getting the perfect best friend (or wife)! Are you nervous that your mom and dad are going to pick someone out for you, kind of like an arranged marriage? I'm sure they know what you like in a girl . I can't wait to see her!


----------

